# Share Your Favourite Quotes



## Nanducob (May 15, 2013)

Please share your favorite quotes by famous people which have or have not influenced you,here.
sharing mine

*img706.imageshack.us/img706/6895/somepeoplefeeltherainot.jpg

*img18.imageshack.us/img18/6707/tumblrm2c7vauddh1rsmsy4.jpg


----------



## pratyush997 (May 15, 2013)

Swimming is not a sport. Swimming is a way to keep from drowning. That’s just common sense!  ~ xyz


----------



## Faun (May 15, 2013)

dan was boobies.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 15, 2013)

Hope for the best, plan for the worst.


----------



## Flash (May 15, 2013)

"A Sexy dress is of no use, unless it makes someone to take it off".


----------



## rhitwick (May 15, 2013)

"I wanted so badly to lie down next to her on the couch, to wrap my arms around her and sleep. Not fcuk, like in those movies. Not even have sex. Just sleep together in the most innocent sense of the phrase. But I lacked the courage and she had a boyfriend and I was gawky and she was gorgeous and I was hopelessly boring and she was endlessly fascinating. So I walked back to my room and collapsed on the bottom bunk, thinking that if people were rain, I was drizzle and she was hurricane."
― John Green, Looking for Alaska


----------



## darkv0id (May 15, 2013)

^ Reading the book right now, and finding out how wrong I was about young adult fiction.


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 15, 2013)

"lamhon ne khata ki aur sadiyon ne saja paayi. . ."


----------



## Hrishi (May 15, 2013)

*#I made decisions that I regret, and I took them as learning experiences... I'm human, not perfect, like anybody else.
Queen Latifah. 
*

*#.Even if I knew that tomorrow the world would go to pieces, I would still plant my apple tree. 
Martin Luther *

*#Life can only be understood backwards; but it must be lived forwards.
Soren Kierkegaard 
*

One of my favourites : 
*You will never be happy if you continue to search for what happiness consists of. You will never live if you are looking for the meaning of life.*


----------



## Nanducob (May 15, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> "lamhon ne khata ki aur sadiyon ne saja paayi. . ."



translate please..



Gearbox said:


> "A Sexy dress is of no use, unless it makes someone to take it off".



you made it,right?


----------



## Flash (May 15, 2013)

Martin Luther King said:
			
		

> [h=1]“If a man is called to be a street sweeper, he should sweep streets even as a Michaelangelo painted, or Beethoven composed music or Shakespeare wrote poetry. He should sweep streets so well that all the hosts of heaven and earth will pause to say, '*Here lived a great street sweeper who did his job well*.”[/h]



I love this quote much. A simple thought of how we've to do our work.


----------



## rhitwick (May 15, 2013)

There was quote in "Lakshya"
"Agar ghas katnewala bano to achha ghas katnewala bano"


----------



## Flash (May 15, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> you made it,right?


A dress makes no sense unless it inspires men to take it off of you. - Francoise Sagan at BrainyQuote


----------



## rhitwick (May 15, 2013)

"I wish I could see through your eyes so I would know what you like to see. I wish I knew your wishes, so I could give you everything you want. I wish I dreamed the same dreams you do, and together we could make them come true. I wish I knew what makes you happy, so I could make you the happiest person in the whole world. And lastly, I wish I were a cell in your blood, so I would be sure I was somewhere in your heart."

~ The sorrow which has no vent in tears may make other organs weep. ~   Henry Maudsley


----------



## .jRay. (May 15, 2013)

Listen, smile, agree, then do whatever the fu(k you were gonna do anyway


-Robert Downey Jr.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 16, 2013)

"I am the hope of the universe. I am the answer to all living things that cry out for peace. I am protector of the innocent. I am the light in the darkness. I am truth. Ally to good! Nightmare to you!"
-Goku to Frieza

"When do you think people die? When they are shot through the heart by the bullet of a pistol? No. When they are ravaged by an incurable disease? No. When they drink a soup made from a poisonous mushroom!? No! It's when... they are forgotten."
-Dr Hiluluk (One Piece)

"When the world shoves you around, you've just gotta stand up and shove back. It isn't like you can do anything just by giving excuses. If I die, then I am just a man who can only make it this far."
-Roronoa Zoro

"Men who can't wipe away the tears from women's eyes aren't real men."
-Sanji


"Amazing. How do you do it, Kakarot?
You've always been like this, ever since the day I first met you; always ready to meet the next challenge, even if it's bigger than you are...

It was the same on Namek. You had improved so much that it made Recoome like he was standing still. Your power had increased so dramatically since our battle on Earth that I thought you had done it, I thought that you had become a Super Saiyan! It tore me apart! How could a low-class soldier accomplish so easily what I...I had to struggle my whole life to achieve!?

After three millennia, it has finally happened; a new Super Saiyan had emerged, and, somehow, I have become this pauper's witness. Then at last, it happened. I too transformed. After living every moment of every day for the singular purpose of surpassing you, I finally became a Super Saiyan myself, the Prince had reclaimed his throne and fulfilled his destiny. But no matter how strong I became, your power still exceeded mine.

At first, I though it was your loved ones; that it was your instinct to protect them that spurred you on and pushed you beyond your limits. But then I found myself with a family of my own, and my power... didn't increase at all.

I used to fight for the sheer of pleasure of it; for the thrill of the hunt, oh I had the strength unmeasurable - I spared no one. And yet, you showed mercy to everyone, even your fiercest enemies, even me! Yet, you never fought to kill, or for revenge. Only to test your limits and to push yourself beyond them, to become the strongest you could possibly be. How can a Saiyan fight like that and at the same time be so gentle that he wouldn't hurt a fly? It makes me angry just thinking about it! But, perhaps it is my anger that has made me blind to the truth for so long. I see it now, this day has made it all too clear.

You're better than me Kakarot. You are the best. "
— Vegeta


----------



## TheHumanBot (May 16, 2013)

formula to be filthy rich.
GRDT = DG + PG + GG

Get Rich DIE Try'in = Discover Your Gift + Perfect Your Gift + Giveaway Your Gift.

it's not about how much money you have, it's about leaving a legacy.


for more: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=v6dCS259egI


----------



## axes2t2 (May 16, 2013)

_Only way to get over a woman is to get under another._


----------



## Flash (May 16, 2013)

axes2t2 said:


> _Only way to get over a woman is to get under another._


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 16, 2013)

Spoiler



*www.google.co.in/url?sa=i&source=images&cd=&docid=5MTNk4pa-oxYgM&tbnid=VG8aQ9f0SJHQSM:&ved=0CAUQjBwwAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.empowernetwork.com%2Fmsilbiger%2Ffiles%2F2013%2F03%2Fsteve-jobs-quote.jpg&ei=dGmUUbi1O4nqrQeNxoDYDA&psig=AFQjCNEO4qxc0A1iAFAQPbuM2skDJp-bgQ&ust=1368767221035560


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 16, 2013)

axes2t2 said:


> _Only way to get over a woman is to get under another._


I like it...


----------



## arijitsinha (May 16, 2013)

Be Lazy Think Crazy.


----------



## Nanducob (May 19, 2013)

Bullsh!t is such a beautiful word. It says so much,in short.
Osho


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 19, 2013)

I am Better !!!

- John Harrison 


Spoiler



AKA KHAN


----------



## shreymittal (May 19, 2013)

Bikes or girls. Always ride them with protection.    - Shah


----------



## Nanducob (May 19, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Bikes or girls. Always ride them with protection.        -Gearbox



how to ride girls?


----------



## Flash (May 19, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Bikes or girls. Always ride them with protection.        -Gearbox


^ What!! I din't say that!!


----------



## shreymittal (May 19, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> ^ What!! I din't say that!!



Wait Sorry forget name of member let me find out you can delete your comment


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 19, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> "lamhon ne khata ki aur sadiyon ne saja paayi. . ."





Nanducob said:


> translate please..



Moments were at fault, but millennium had to suffer.


----------



## Flash (May 19, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Wait Sorry forget name of member let me find out you can delete your comment


No prob. Let me help you.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/101180-offtopic-thread-558.html#post1906374


----------



## shreymittal (May 19, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> No prob. Let me help you.
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/101180-offtopic-thread-558.html#post1906374



Got that and already edited my post.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 19, 2013)

Revenge solves everything..


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 19, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> how to ride girls?



still trolling ? eh ?


----------



## Nanducob (May 19, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> still trolling ? eh ?



I dont GATE it.
-Poopy Anivesh


----------



## quagmire (May 20, 2013)

"Advertising has us chasing cars and clothes, working jobs we hate so we can buy sh*t we dont need." -  Tyler Durden, Fight Club

Spotted this on Whatsapp: Why dont we sell ads.


----------



## Inceptionist (May 20, 2013)

*gs1.wac.edgecastcdn.net/8019B6/data.tumblr.com/tumblr_m1yrz7wl0w1rt5l4co1_500.jpg


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 2, 2013)

> With modern weapons-grade uranium, the background neutron rate is so low that terrorists, if they had such material, would have a good chance of setting off a high-yield explosion simply by dropping one half of the material onto the other half. . . . Even a high school kid could make a bomb in short order.



- Luis Alvarez, 1988


----------



## axelzdly1 (Jun 16, 2013)

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7071/7083809125_1b2b405a5c_z.jpg

Helen Keller was the first deaf/blind person to get a Bachelor of Arts degree.
Source:wiki


----------



## varun004 (Jun 16, 2013)

"why so serious ?" by The Joker


----------



## Flash (Jun 16, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/ZpUVgH3.png


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 17, 2013)

axelzdly1 said:


> *farm8.staticflickr.com/7071/7083809125_1b2b405a5c_z.jpg
> 
> Helen Keller was the first deaf/blind person to get a Bachelor of Arts degree.
> Source:wiki



great qoute.i have heard about Helen Keller.Very inspiring.


----------



## axelzdly1 (Jun 17, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> great quote.i have heard about Helen Keller.Very inspiring.



I like that quote because it reflects me too much! 

and that experiences make these quotes valuable.. isn't it? 

I would like to share this piece of work i've made a few weeks back..it has a lot of good quotes...i thought it might fit here..or else, tell me i will remove it..hope you enjoy..! 
please go through the description also!

PLZ TRY IT IN HD or atleast 480p..


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 17, 2013)

axelzdly1 said:


> I like that quote because it reflects me too much!
> 
> and that experiences make these quotes valuable.. isn't it?


yeah buddy, most of the times we have the required skills to do whatever we want to do,but we seriously underestimate ourselves,that reminds me of one of the teachings of Osho where he says that in order to do something we have to believe in it or imagine doing it.So if we lack the initial 'willness',that marks the end of it.The life of Helen Keller shows that,with great determination and hardwork one can achieve anything.
See your video once i get back to my pc.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: The Offtopic thread...*

"10 Simple Rules for Being Nice" for us ALL to work on:
#1. Think about others before thinking about yourself.
#2. Say "please".
#3. Say "thank you".
#4. Smile.
#5. Say "sorry" when you've made a mistake.
#6. Turn off your smartphone at dinner with your family.
#7. Be on time. No, be early.
#8. Radiate optimism.
#9. Keep your promises.
#10. Be humble.


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: The Offtopic thread...*

[MENTION=127755]arijitsinha[/MENTION]

hi bro wassup?


----------



## Flash (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: The Offtopic thread...*

tag-trolls. 

- - - Updated - - -



ajayritik said:


> "10 Simple Rules for Being Nice" for us ALL to work on:
> #1. Think about others before thinking about yourself.
> #2. Say "please".
> #3. Say "thank you".
> ...


#11. Always look into the girl's eyes while talking..


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: The Offtopic thread...*



Flash said:


> #11. Always look into the girl's eyes while talking..


how many follow that buddy?
Do you?


----------



## Flash (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: The Offtopic thread...*



ajayritik said:


> how many follow that buddy?
> Do you?


Whatif i'm a girl?


----------



## RCuber (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: The Offtopic thread...*



ajayritik said:


> "10 Simple Rules for Being Nice" for us ALL to work on:
> #1. Think about others before thinking about yourself.



This has got me into lot of trouble before and also left be broke multiple times. So I have changed my moto. Think about only yourself.that's all it matters, and nobody gives a sh!t and nobody cares. I live for myself and not for others.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 19, 2014)

*Re: The Offtopic thread...*

*Opportunity may knock only once, but temptation leans on the doorbell. - Unknown*


----------



## snap (Mar 19, 2014)

*Re: The Offtopic thread...*

*Give a man a mask and he will show his true face.*


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 19, 2014)

*Re: The Offtopic thread...*

^^I thought you were ajayritik


----------



## snap (Mar 19, 2014)

*Re: The Offtopic thread...*

hehe

*A witty saying proves nothing.*

- - - Updated - - -

*logical-critical-thinking.com/human-thoughts/words-of-wisdom-and-philosophical-quotes/ got them from here


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 19, 2014)

*Re: The Offtopic thread...*

All welcome the new quotemaster-snap


----------



## Faun (Mar 19, 2014)

*Re: The Offtopic thread...*

"The world is going to die. And you too. Make it easier on you." - Mahatama Gandhi




ariftwister said:


> Yes I already posted this on Windows 8 thread. I didn't get any reply. That's y I quoted the original post in OT thread.



No, this is not the right section.


----------



## snap (Mar 19, 2014)

*Re: The Offtopic thread...*

*"i would rather have the curse of knowledge than live in ignorance"*


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 19, 2014)

*Re: The Offtopic thread...*

“if you love two people at the same time, choose the second. Because if you really loved the first one, you wouldn't have fallen for the second.”
― Johnny Depp


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: The Offtopic thread...*

“Age is no guarantee of maturity.” – Lawana Blackwell


----------



## RCuber (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: The Offtopic thread...*



Faun said:


> Looks like we need to create a daily quotes thread.


Thought for the Day!! just like in school days, we never understood any!!


----------



## Vyom (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: The Offtopic thread...*

One quote I distinctly remember from my school, even after more than 15 years:

_Man is a fool,
When its hot, he wants it cool,
When its cool, he wants it hot,
Always wanting, what is not?_


----------



## abhidev (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: The Offtopic thread...*

Two is company, three's a crowd...


----------



## RCuber (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: The Offtopic thread...*

"Stop with the freaking Quotes" - RCuber


----------



## Inceptionist (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: The Offtopic thread...*



abhidev said:


> Two is company, three's a crowd...



One is good, two are better, three are exhausting.

*img2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20130617031543/madnesscombat/images/thumb/a/aa/Neutral-if-you-know-what-i-mean-l.png/318px-Neutral-if-you-know-what-i-mean-l.png


----------



## snap (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: The Offtopic thread...*

*"Never trust quotes you find on the internet." – Abraham Lincoln*


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 20, 2014)

bump-nanducob


----------



## arnabbiswasalsodeep (Mar 20, 2014)

Whatever doesn't kill you only makes you stronger

And

A right man at a wrong place can make all the differences in the world


----------



## Piyush (Mar 20, 2014)

"I used to be an adventurer like you, then I took an arrow to the knee"


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 21, 2014)

"The quiter you become, the more you able to hear." - BackTrack


----------



## arnabbiswasalsodeep (Mar 21, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> "The quiter you become, the more you able to hear." - BackTrack



Well it's kind of irritating when you live in a peaceful place and even a tick of clock is heard so clearly that it maddens sometimes


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 21, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> "The quiter you become, the more you able to hear." - BackTrack


Good one.dont know if they changed ithe quote in the newer version(kali)


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 24, 2014)

*fbcdn-photos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/t1.0-0/1920420_10152089978556840_712536159_n.jpg


----------



## TheHumanBot (Mar 25, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> Good one.dont know if they changed ithe quote in the newer version(kali)



they didnted 

What if I told you that if it looks stupid but works, It ain't stupid.


----------



## snap (Mar 26, 2014)

“A society grows great when old men plant trees whose shade they know they shall never sit in.”


----------



## NiGHtfUrY (Mar 26, 2014)

Are movie qoutes allowed? 

Here is one from watchmen,couldnt miss sharing it! 

_*Rorschach: I heard a joke once: Man goes to doctor. Says he's depressed. Says life is harsh and cruel. Says he feels all alone in a threatening world. Doctor says, "Treatment is simple. The great clown Pagliacci is in town tonight. Go see him. That should pick you up." Man bursts into tears. Says, "But doctor... I am Pagliacci." Good joke. Everybody laugh. Roll on snare drum. Curtains.*_


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 26, 2014)

NiGHtfUrY said:


> Are movie qoutes allowed?
> 
> Here is one from watchmen,couldnt miss sharing it!
> 
> _*Rorschach: I heard a joke once: Man goes to doctor. Says he's depressed. Says life is harsh and cruel. Says he feels all alone in a threatening world. Doctor says, "Treatment is simple. The great clown Pagliacci is in town tonight. Go see him. That should pick you up." Man bursts into tears. Says, "But doctor... I am Pagliacci." Good joke. Everybody laugh. Roll on snare drum. Curtains.*_


 [MENTION=148168]NiGHtfUrY[/MENTION] no problem as its a quote but it would be more appropriate if you post here
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/161333-my-favourite-movie-game-quotes.html


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 27, 2014)

Ilaka kuttey ka hota hai, sher jahan jaata hai wahi uska ilaka ho jata hai


----------



## Flash (Mar 27, 2014)

*www.helensandersonassociates.co.uk/media/82200/canada%20feb%2013.bmp


----------



## Gary M (Mar 27, 2014)

*media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/2f/85/e3/2f85e394cd70cb1c5cf6b24383bd3436.jpg

Sorry I don't know why it attaches it again I cannot remove it


----------



## Flash (Mar 27, 2014)

*funstoc.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/funny-confucius-quotes-1.png


----------



## snap (Mar 27, 2014)

*weknowmemes.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/dont-believe-everything-you-see-on-the-internet.jpg


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 27, 2014)

Lincoln said that? Was internet available in his era?


----------



## Inceptionist (Mar 28, 2014)

That's the joke


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 28, 2014)

Oh, didn't know this topic was about joke


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 28, 2014)

“A society grows great when old men plant trees whose shade they know they shall never sit in.”

Courtesy - [MENTION=171297]snap[/MENTION]


----------



## Gary M (Mar 28, 2014)

snap said:


> *weknowmemes.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/dont-believe-everything-you-see-on-the-internet.jpg



I was about to question the integrity of this post..



dashing.sujay said:


> “A society grows great when old men plant trees whose shade they know they shall never sit in.”
> 
> Courtesy - [MENTION=171297]snap[/MENTION]



This is amazing, very inspiring if you're not selfish. If everyone believed in such we'd be living in a much better world or would that make the people benefiting lazy?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 28, 2014)

> Victory attained by violence is tantamount to a defeat, for it is momentary


 - Mahatma Gandhi





> It is better to be violent, if there is violence in our hearts, than to put on the cloak of non-violence to cover impotence. Violence is any day preferable to impotence. There is hope for a violent man to become non-violent. There is no such hope for the impotent.


 - Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## Flash (Mar 28, 2014)

Steve Jobs said:
			
		

> “Here’s to the crazy ones. The misfits. The rebels. The troublemakers. The round pegs in the square holes. The ones who see things differently. They’re not fond of rules. And they have no respect for the status quo. You can quote them, disagree with them, glorify or vilify them. About the only thing you can’t do is ignore them. Because they change things. They push the human race forward. And while some may see them as the crazy ones, we see genius. Because the people who are crazy enough to think they can change the world, are the ones who do.”



The famous one..


----------



## Faun (Mar 28, 2014)

"Lets go bowling!" - Roman


----------



## Piyush (Mar 28, 2014)

"Not now Roman, I'm busy" - Nico


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 28, 2014)

*fbcdn-photos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/t1.0-0/1965050_389638131178444_1247500676_n.jpg


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 28, 2014)

Its gonna be legend.....

wait-for-it

DARY!!

LEGENDARY!!!

- Barney Stinson


----------



## Flash (Mar 29, 2014)

*alwaysquestionauthority.files.wordpress.com/2013/02/223496_10151445452320155_1158600115_n.jpg


----------



## snap (Apr 6, 2014)

“All dreams are but another reality. Never forget…”


“Those whose memories fade seek to carve them in their hearts…”


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 6, 2014)

The one in my siggy


----------



## snap (Apr 11, 2014)

The trouble with the rat race is that even if you win, you're still a rat.


----------



## Inceptionist (Apr 11, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/IC3b5fz.png

*th03.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE/i/2010/343/5/1/pale_blue_dot_by_mister_walter-d34kbgg.png

Pale Blue Dot - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Flash (Apr 11, 2014)

Read this recently, in R Dawkin's "The god delusion"

*media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/18/33/7b/18337bb7943a2a3f64723e387cdbeb01.jpg


----------



## snap (Apr 14, 2014)

"The Golden Age has never been the present."


----------



## quagmire (Apr 15, 2014)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=14179&d=1397535881




*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=14180&d=1397535910




*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=14181&d=1397535920


----------



## nac (Apr 15, 2014)

Salute the rank, not the man.
- Band of Brothers.


----------



## juliastiles406 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Faun (Apr 15, 2014)

^^But it sill will be chocolate, right ?


----------



## Piyush (Apr 17, 2014)

"A skilled dictator is much more beneficial to humanity than a democracy of ignorant people"


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Do or do not.. There is no try..


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 17, 2014)

Jahan dekhi Laundiya karne laga dandiya


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 17, 2014)

"I absolutely believe in God. And I absolutely hate the f*cker."

--- Riddick


----------



## Faun (Apr 17, 2014)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> "I absolutely believe in God. And I absolutely hate the f*cker."
> 
> --- Riddick



Great one liners from Riddick.


----------



## Flash (Apr 17, 2014)

^ For a moment, i thought it was from [MENTION=870]rhitwick[/MENTION]


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 19, 2014)

People were created to be loved, Things were created to be used.
The reason the world is in chaos is because things are being loved and people are being used.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 19, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> Do or do not.. There is no try..


----------



## Faun (Apr 19, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> People were created to be loved, Things were created to be used.
> The reason the world is in chaos is because things are being loved and people are being used.



Things were created to be loved too. A thing doesn't judge you on who you are. Clearly gets all my love.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Apr 19, 2014)

" If it looks stupid, but works, it ain't stupid. "

" you are going through the worst time of your life? what if i told you it's just the warm up ? " TheHumanBot


----------



## TheHumanBot (Apr 20, 2014)

" your real ideals should be your parents NOT a celebrity. " ~ TheHumanBot


----------



## seamon (Apr 20, 2014)

"It's unbelievable how much you don't know about the game you've been playing all your life." -Mickey Mantle
(Moneyball)


----------



## Flash (Apr 20, 2014)

*artofawesomeness.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/6-MAY-Michael-Jordan-quote.png


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 22, 2014)

*fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/t1.0-9/10153124_680710501989099_1030439914998552110_n.jpg

*fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/t1.0-9/1797350_10200625112349613_7858395294554797136_n.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Apr 24, 2014)

*i.chzbgr.com/maxW500/8153901312/h18CA3AAB/


----------



## Flash (Apr 26, 2014)

*blog.zerodean.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/everybody-wants-to-be-a-superhero-zero-dean.gif


----------



## Hrishi (May 9, 2014)

*"Success introduces you to the world, But Failure introduces the world to you .."*


----------



## snap (May 11, 2014)

“Be kind, for everyone you meet is fighting a hard battle.”

"He who fights with monsters should look to it that he himself does not become a monster. And when you gaze long into an abyss the abyss also gazes into you."

"There are no facts, only interpretations."


*imgur.com/gallery/SAXcX


----------



## ratul (May 11, 2014)

_"Paan khaye muniya, maa ***** dunia."_

: Far Cry 3: Dunia Engine.


----------



## flyingcow (May 11, 2014)

snap said:


> *imgur.com/gallery/SAXcX


the first quote, i didnt get it, was he referring to marriage?


----------



## Flash (May 11, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> the first quote, i didnt get it, was he referring to marriage?





			
				Derrick Sweet said:
			
		

> I believe Benjamin Franklin got it right when he said, "Most people die at 25 and aren't buried until they're 75." What Mr. Franklin meant, of course, was that by the time most people reach the age of 25 they have already become conditioned to wait for life to happen. We can only live in the present moment. As long as we continue to wait, our true potential to be happy, to live, to discover new possibilities, to grow, to create, to make a difference, and to become what we are capable of becoming... dies!



*www.trans4mind.com/counterpoint/index-new-age/sweet.shtml


----------



## snap (May 22, 2014)

So we shall let the reader answer this question for himself: Who is the happier man, he who has braved the storm of life and lived, or he who has stayed securely on shore and merely existed?


----------



## Flash (May 22, 2014)

*izquotes.com/quotes-pictures/quote-get-up-stand-up-stand-up-for-your-rights-get-up-stand-up-don-t-give-up-the-fight-bob-marley-119909.jpg


----------



## snap (May 24, 2014)

“If you wish to make an apple pie from scratch, you must first invent the universe.”


----------



## Nerevarine (May 24, 2014)

Report this a$$hole, gg i afk
-Random jungler


----------



## Anorion (Jun 8, 2014)

Its a scandal, of which we should be thoroughly ashamed, that pre-historic man tamed all the domestic animals we have today, we haven't added one in the last five thousand years. 
-Arthur C Clarke for BBC Horizon


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 8, 2014)

Anorion said:


> Its a scandal, of which we should be thoroughly ashamed, that pre-historic man tamed all the domestic animals we have today, we haven't added one in the last five thousand years.
> -Arthur C Clarke for BBC Horizon



Great thought.Same goes with the use of meat.We only use a minute portion from the large variety of breeds.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 8, 2014)

"There is only one success- self satisfaction". Still the best sentence I've heard.


----------



## Flash (Jun 8, 2014)

John Lennon — 'Everything will be okay in the end. If it's not okay, it's not the end.'


----------



## raj404 (Jun 9, 2014)

To light a candle is to cast a shadow.

Ursula K. Le Guin


----------



## raj404 (Jun 9, 2014)

It's kind of fun to do the impossible.
Walt Disney


----------



## raj404 (Jun 9, 2014)

Better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak out and remove all doubt.
Abraham Lincoln


----------



## raj404 (Jun 9, 2014)

When you are courting a nice girl an hour seems like a second. When you sit on a red-hot cinder a second seems like an hour. That's relativity.
Albert Einstein


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 9, 2014)

Posts in the off topic section doesn't count -unknown


----------



## Faun (Jun 10, 2014)

Oscar Wilde gems:

“Children begin by loving their parents; as they grow older they judge them; sometimes they forgive them.” 

"Nowadays most people die of a sort of creeping common sense, and discover when it is too late that the only things one never regrets are one's mistakes.” 

“Nothing can cure the soul but the senses, just as nothing can cure the senses but the soul.”


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 10, 2014)

Internet is a dark place filled with spoilers. - GOT Fan.

* I am not poor , I am only financially weaker than the subjects of comparison.*


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 10, 2014)

Waiting for ico's exams to finish!!!


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 10, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> Waiting for ico's exams to finish!!!



Damn!! That's a powerful quote. ICO will be buying a new lock 
This is my favorite: " Yesterday is history, tomorrow is a mystery, but today is a gift, that's why its called present"


----------



## bestpain (Jun 10, 2014)

na kar naa kar idhaar udhaar ke chugli....
kisi aur ke masle me kyu karta tu ungli


----------



## Anorion (Jun 11, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> Great thought.Same goes with the use of meat.We only use a minute portion from the large variety of breeds.



hmm. you might understand clarke's follow up words to that line and troll logic, it went like 





> we can solve the "servant problem" with the help of the uh... monkey kingdom


----------



## Neo (Jun 11, 2014)

"People want to see you do good, but not better than them"
"the truth is airports have seen more sincere kisses than wedding halls and hospitals have seen more sincere prayers than churches"

- - - Updated - - -

The fool didn't know it was impossible, so he did it.


----------



## Faun (Jun 11, 2014)

A disciple asked his master, "Do the leaves flow or is it the wind?" 
His master replied, "No, it is the heart and the mind."


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 11, 2014)

wth there is no like tab in this page.........


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 11, 2014)

All great things are simple, and many can be expressed in single words :
FREEDOM, JUSTICE, HONOR, DUTY, MERCY, HOPE

Winston Churchill


----------



## snap (Jul 7, 2014)

“Let me never fall into the vulgar mistake of dreaming that I am persecuted whenever I am contradicted.”


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 7, 2014)

The world suffers a lot,

Not because of violence of bad people,
But because of silence of good people

NAPOLEON


----------



## Flash (Jul 8, 2014)

*38.media.tumblr.com/c9ba2fa2d62ec7617b17dd65a5e1d1d4/tumblr_mo1bkm3B301s71wepo1_1280.png


----------



## kunalht (Jul 8, 2014)

* "Treat everyone with respect, Everyone is a hero of his own story "*


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 8, 2014)

> Zura janai, Katsura da!
> Zura janai, Cpt. Katsura da!
> Ossan janai, Katsura da!
> Zura janai, Zurako da!
> ...



from *myanimelist.net/forum/?topicid=118435


----------



## snap (Jul 24, 2014)

"Reality is merely an illusion, albeit a very persistent one."


----------



## amjath (Jul 24, 2014)

I'm not special.. I'm just limited edition - My friend


----------



## Inceptionist (Jul 24, 2014)

I was not a student.





I was a victim.

- me


----------



## snap (Jul 24, 2014)

^^


----------



## amjath (Jul 27, 2014)

Select distinct(*) from humans;

Result:
~~~~
Amjath

- My Whatsapp status


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 29, 2014)

Quote from American Pschyo :


> There is an idea of a Patrick Bateman; some kind of abstraction. But there is no real me: only an entity, something illusory. And though I can hide my cold gaze, and you can shake my hand and feel flesh gripping yours and maybe you can even sense our lifestyles are probably comparable... I simply am not there.


----------



## snap (Aug 1, 2014)

"No snowflake in an avalanche ever feels responsible."


----------



## Anorion (Aug 25, 2014)

Revenge is sweet when served hot  
-[MENTION=169037]ariftwister[/MENTION]


----------



## Faun (Aug 25, 2014)

Anorion said:


> Revenge is *best *when served *cold*
> -[MENTION=169037]ariftwister[/MENTION]



FTFY.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 25, 2014)

revenge is a dish best served cold, that's what we told him, but he just took revenge instantly, really like the way he twisted it


----------



## Neo (Aug 26, 2014)

People want to see you do good but not better than them


----------



## Anorion (Sep 4, 2014)

use the force, Harry
-Gandalf


----------



## rish1 (Sep 4, 2014)

"What is better - to be born good, or to overcome your evil nature through great effort?


----------



## Anorion (Oct 17, 2014)

"Instagram is a place for people who don't have a life and want to show how they live"
-My Friend


----------



## TheHumanBot (Oct 17, 2014)

Life's a b!tch and then you die. - Nas


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 17, 2014)

Anorion said:


> "Instagram is a place for people who don't have a life and want to show how they live"
> -My Friend



Harsh reality.


----------



## amjath (Oct 17, 2014)

^ isn't it the same for Facebook too


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 17, 2014)

God is Gay - Kurt Cobain


----------



## ASHISH65 (Oct 17, 2014)

You can't have a million dollar dream with a minimum wage work ethic*
*


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 17, 2014)

rish said:


> "What is better - to be born good, or to overcome your evil nature through great effort?



that Parthurnaax quote, makes me cri everitim


----------



## seamon (Oct 18, 2014)

You can't even trust your own $hit. Do you know why? It's because it'll leave you in the morning. -Self-made.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 4, 2014)

"Hell is full of musical amateurs." 
-George Bernard Shaw


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 4, 2014)

seamon said:


> You can't even trust your own $hit. Do you know why? It's because you have diarrhea. -Self-made.


tru..


----------



## quagmire (Feb 19, 2016)

*quotefancy.com/media/wallpaper/3840x2160/2636-Charles-Bukowski-Quote-Find-what-you-love-and-let-it-kill-you.jpg







*i.imgur.com/7K251jZ.jpg?1





More here:

Charles Bukowski's kickass words to live by - Album on Imgu












Some gold here also. Rajit Manohar: Quotes






> I much prefer the sharpest criticism of a single intelligent man to the thoughtless approval of the masses.


-Johannes Kepler




> Simplicity is the final achievement.


-- Frederic Chopin




> You miss 100% of the shots you don't take.


-- Wayne Gretsky




> Good design comes from experience. Experience comes from bad design.


-- anonymous




> If you torture the data enough, it will confess.


-- Ronald Coase




> Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.


-- Wernher von Braun




> If an algorithm is going to fail, it should have the decency to quit soon.


-- Gene Golub



> Computers are useless. They can only give you answers.


-- Pablo Picasso


----------

